# Turtle Wax Graphene Wax



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I didnt want to add this to my other post about your best sealants, but looks like TW has just released a Graphene wax I wait for a proper review though, as I dont really like PTO reviews much.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like they came out with a Polish and a liquid version of the Graphene Wax as well.

Oh great, more products to test.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Graphene? Make sure you get the prep right! :thumb::lol:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Pan was very excited with this one

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

CharliesTTS said:


> Graphene? Make sure you get the prep right! :thumb::lol:


:lol:


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

So Turtle Wax has 'Cracked the Code' that countless other mfgs inside and outside the car care industry have failed to do in a cost-efficient manner? Color me skeptical...






pt1 said:


> Pan was very excited with this one
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Turtle Wax musta paid him for the 'Level 3 Excitement' package, just 1 step below the 'Level 4 Spasticly Orgamsmic' package that P & S chose for his Beadmaker selected review.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hmmm, at present, I'm happy to stick with their relatively new other sealants they brought out, might give it a try if I see it on offer and do a comparison...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Excuse my cynicism but a quote from Wikipedia:

The *bandwagon* effect is the tendency to acquire a particular style, behaviour or attitude because everyone else is doing it. It is a phenomenon whereby the rate of uptake of beliefs, ideas, fads and trends, increases with respect to the proportion of others who have already done so. As more people come to believe in something, others also "hop on the bandwagon" *regardless of the underlying evidence.*

Alan W


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I think the big takeaway here is that while the "graphene" component to this product probably won't last as well as a true graphene coating (which no one currently seems to be making) or even a graphene oxide enhanced coating (which is what most are), if it's priced well enough and out lasts their other ceramic products, it's still potentially a decent buy. I saw their ceramic polish and wax on sale the other day for $14 CAD (regular $19), and while it's no 1 year super wax, it's a great price for a properly correcting AIO that has a easy to use complimentary spray coating to go with it. I need to burn through some more products but I would totally rock that 1 2 punch for basic details that don't pay for full correction (99% of them at this point).


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

CharliesTTS said:


> Graphene? Make sure you get the prep right! :thumb::lol:


I wonder do TurtleWax have a magic panel wipe to stop it washing off the panel immediately... :spam:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I bet it proves to be better than some of the recent “graphene” offerings that have been released. 

Whether it’s graphene or not. If it’s based around their hybrid solutions range it’s going to be fairly decent, even with its lightest of dashes of something graphene


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

All aboard! 

I've seen a graphene shampoo has now been released as well...

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> All aboard!
> 
> I've seen a grapene wax has now been released as well...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


A turtlewax wax?

Do you mean the liquid wax "max wax"? I'm assuming it's just a play on their HYBRID SOLUTIONS CERAMIC POLISH & WAX but with added graphene pixy dust


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

pt1 said:


> Pan was very excited with this one
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


He gets paid to get excited.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I am not into hypes, still use FK1000P and love it, but I also think, the side of Turtle Wax and the amount of money they can spend on development and laboratory time, why not? 
They could have the knowledge in house, they could have spend the money and time with Manchester universities (the inventor) 
I don’t knock companies because they are a mainstream, selling to the public, as I know sometimes there are some gems to have.
Maybe because I grew up with Turtle Wax in the 60/70s they are long enough around to make an easy to use product, maybe not the best but at an affordable price.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i will give it a look , their recent products seem great to me 

too many people snobby about them and wont give it a chance , if it was in some little boutique bottle for twice the price more people would be into it


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

I've just watched Brian from Apex do a review on the Pro line Graphene liquid wax (and the single stage polish).

Looks impressive. Shame TW don't seem to have made this available in the UK yet.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I’m not so sure the snobbery is towards turtlewax, more against the buzz word graphene popping up more often then a DFS sale without said graphene product being any better than its predecessor


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

has to be a new buzz word every couple of years


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

blademansw said:


> I've just watched Brian from Apex do a review on the Pro line Graphene liquid wax (and the single stage polish).
> 
> Looks impressive. Shame TW don't seem to have made this available in the UK yet.


Not till Feb - its graphene Infused not graphene based and but the looks of it it seems pretty impressive - hopefully we will have some to do a DW test 
:thumb:


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

*Dark color sealants*


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Just watched the Apex video and I absolutely will be getting some to try when it's available. I was going to try the ceramic one but I'm not desperate for it atm so I'll wait and see the price point.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

galamaa said:


>


Adam's took a beating 1st time round lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

how many bottles per panel do you need to use ?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We have some in for testing so hopefully matt is putting together an intro video about the flexwax


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

If you need someone else to do it Wizzer....I'm very happy to help!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> We have some in for testing so hopefully matt is putting together an intro video about the flexwax





Mother-Goose said:


> If you need someone else to do it Wizzer....I'm very happy to help!


The DW video is up:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I wants some bad! That and Nova Lustre.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mother-Goose said:


> I wants some bad! That and Nova Lustre.


NV Nova products will need to be imported from somewhere like Parks Car Care in the USA as there is no importer/retailer in the UK.

They are out of stock anyway so that takes away any temptation! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Another fake gimmicky Turtle Wax video, no doubt be available for 4.99 shortly!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

What makes you say that?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Mother-Goose said:


> What makes you say that?


He's been living under a rock for the last few years. Probably still thinks Skoda's are terrible cars and Donald Trump is a respectable business man.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

roscopervis said:


> He's been living under a rock for the last few years. Probably still thinks Skoda's are terrible cars and Donald Trump is a respectable business man.


That might be a little harsh dude! But it was a troll sort of comment so you maybe justified.

The Hybrid Solutions Ceramic range seems to be some of the best products out there of their type, let alone at their price point. And there is the good point that they may go on offer at some point... haven't really seen it yet.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Maybe he watched Pan's video of when he was in TW headquarters and met the owners. It was cringeworthy. Pan is french canadian too which explains a lot. Many french canadian are taught at a very young age that they are elite compared to anglo canadians, some see through the BS but not many. Therefore, the majority of french canadians are very arrogant and 2 faced. I've met and worked with hundreds of them.

Hijack stopped.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Mother-Goose said:


> That might be a little harsh dude! But it was a troll sort of comment so you maybe justified.
> 
> The Hybrid Solutions Ceramic range seems to be some of the best products out there of their type, let alone at their price point. And there is the good point that they may go on offer at some point... haven't really seen it yet.


I wouldn't go that far. They're good products, but far from the best of their type. They're also usually more expensive than their non HS range, so the performance comes down a bit in comparison to cheaper price points.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Sheep said:


> I wouldn't go that far. They're good products, but far from the best of their type. They're also usually more expensive than their non HS range, so the performance comes down a bit in comparison to cheaper price points.


TW 1 and done is more expensive then 3D one in Canada. You probably know. Not by much though.

Their pro line is like you said up with a lot of the non big box store brands.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Sheep said:


> I wouldn't go that far. They're good products, but far from the best of their type. They're also usually more expensive than their non HS range, so the performance comes down a bit in comparison to cheaper price points.


I think I may have explained what I meant badly; the HS range is some of the best if their type at the price point. Does that make sense?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Mother-Goose said:


> I think I may have explained what I meant badly; the HS range is some of the best if their type at the price point. Does that make sense?


I still don't think that's the case though. If you're looking at it from a chemical resistance point of view, sure they're great. If you look at real world durability and costs, they're fairly in line with other brands at the same or less cost. I haven't used their polish and wax, but because you need to wait 24 hours between the polish and the spray coating, I'd rather just use a standard polish and wax/spray/paste/liquid/whatever.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

If you were going down the Ceramic spray sealant route @Sheep, what would you choose over the HS option, for the price? I know you've been busy testing.

Quite excited by this Flex wax tbh as I think it might bridge that gap on longevity of which you speak.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Mother-Goose said:


> If you were going down the Ceramic spray sealant route @Sheep, what would you choose over the HS option, for the price? I know you've been busy testing.
> 
> Quite excited by this Flex wax tbh as I think it might bridge that gap on longevity of which you speak.


Depends what you're after really.

Cheap and easy to use? Seal N Shine fits the bill. Lasts well enough for how easy it is to apply.

Beading? CMX beads great but doesn't last as long. HCD and Done and Dusted bead great as well.

Looks? Shinee Wax.

Better durability but still decent beading? Wowo Crystal Sealant works well. Megs HCW also works well but isn't easy to apply dry.

Actual durability? I would just get Cquartz lite. It started showing some signs of slowing down at 5 months, but it was also subjected to a wash that was way to strong (wasn't aware that the work soap dispenser had it's dilution nozzle removed, so it got a 1:10 wash when it was supposed to be 1:128). Had this not happened it would still be going strong.

Sometimes I like doing it the hard way and reach for a paste or liquid wax. HCLW is great and honestly, barely harder to apply versus a spray, especially a spray that requires a lot of buffing.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> i will give it a look , their recent products seem great to me
> 
> too many people snobby about them and wont give it a chance , if it was in some little boutique bottle for twice the price more people would be into it


So true Steveo, still a lot of brand snobbery out there.:thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Caledoniandream said:


> I am not into hypes, still use FK1000P and love it, but I also think, the side of Turtle Wax and the amount of money they can spend on development and laboratory time, why not?
> They could have the knowledge in house, they could have spend the money and time with Manchester universities (the inventor)
> I don't knock companies because they are a mainstream, selling to the public, as I know sometimes there are some gems to have.
> Maybe because I grew up with Turtle Wax in the 60/70s they are long enough around to make an easy to use product, maybe not the best but at an affordable price.


Bit of Brand snobbery going on I think:thumb:
if this was made by a cottage industry company with an output of 100 cans a year, there would be people saying how great it is etc..but TW couldn't possible make anything good, or could they? 
I, like many on here have used their gear before and always done a good job, still have a bottle of TW Ice liquid wax I use on my matt black parts, does a superb job!
Give it a go, you may be very surprised as what a company with a very big research/test development budget can produce!


----------



## steeve (Feb 28, 2011)

I've used this and whilst it gives a great shine and good beading it is difficult to apply, however a wipe with a damp cloth works well to remove excess.
Good value for the money, but that's my opinion.
Oh how TW have changed, (for the better)


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Out of interest, what are peoples findings on this one? Seen it for £22.50 on Amazon and wondered if it was worth a go over the other paste waxes I’m using.


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

It's a decent paste wax. From what I remember it doesn't really excel in any category and it's not particularly terrible in any category. It's a heavier style paste wax similar to their Ice Paste Wax, thick formula that can take some extra wiping to get a crisp wipedown but probably a little better than Ice in that regard. Hydrophobics are good, not great. Won't touch Fusso in durability. It's likely the best graphene marketed product in their lineup, as both Flex Wax and their liquid Graphene to the Max Wax have a TERRIBLE wipeoff for me.

I would likely use Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Spray Coating as a substitute, or even Ceramic Polish & Wax as a one step and damp wipe with that instead if I was sticking with Turtle Wax. But for paste waxes, the only ones I really want to use now days are those with exceptional ease of use and reserve durability for Can Coat or a full coating. There's always an ease of use/quality of life tradeoff for the paste waxes that have tried to pack in protection that can't touch what full coatings offer for not that much more effort (or in some cases even less effort).


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Loach said:


> It's a decent paste wax. From what I remember it doesn't really excel in any category and it's not particularly terrible in any category. It's a heavier style paste wax similar to their Ice Paste Wax, thick formula that can take some extra wiping to get a crisp wipedown but probably a little better than Ice in that regard. Hydrophobics are good, not great. Won't touch Fusso in durability. It's likely the best graphene marketed product in their lineup, as both Flex Wax and their liquid Graphene to the Max Wax have a TERRIBLE wipeoff for me.
> 
> I would likely use Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Spray Coating as a substitute, or even Ceramic Polish & Wax as a one step and damp wipe with that instead if I was sticking with Turtle Wax. But for paste waxes, the only ones I really want to use now days are those with exceptional ease of use and reserve durability for Can Coat or a full coating. There's always an ease of use/quality of life tradeoff for the paste waxes that have tried to pack in protection that can't touch what full coatings offer for not that much more effort (or in some cases even less effort).


Ah the return of the LSP guru. Hope you are well and hopefully more YouTube content coming soon!?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> Ah the return of the LSP guru. Hope you are well and hopefully more YouTube content coming soon!?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheers atbalfour! Although I still consider myself the student compared to the bulk of you actual gurus. :buffer:

I went out and bought the entire new Gyeon EVO lineup that I have plans to highlight in future videos and forum write-ups. Currently, Syncro EVO is brewing on the test panel and I threw Can Coat EVO on a truck last night. Hopefully I can throw some videos together within the next month when things cure over.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Loach said:


> Cheers atbalfour! Although I still consider myself the student compared to the bulk of you actual gurus. :buffer:
> 
> I went out and bought the entire new Gyeon EVO lineup that I have plans to highlight in future videos and forum write-ups. Currently, Syncro EVO is brewing on the test panel and I threw Can Coat EVO on a truck last night. Hopefully I can throw some videos together within the next month when things cure over.
> 
> ...


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Loach said:


> Cheers atbalfour! Although I still consider myself the student compared to the bulk of you actual gurus. :buffer:
> 
> I went out and bought the entire new Gyeon EVO lineup that I have plans to highlight in future videos and forum write-ups. Currently, Syncro EVO is brewing on the test panel and I threw Can Coat EVO on a truck last night. Hopefully I can throw some videos together within the next month when things cure over.


I'll be watching for sure. Pure is what i'm thinking of picking up. I will be very interested in ONE however.


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Loach said:


> Cheers atbalfour! Although I still consider myself the student compared to the bulk of you actual gurus. :buffer:
> 
> I went out and bought the entire new Gyeon EVO lineup that I have plans to highlight in future videos and forum write-ups. Currently, Syncro EVO is brewing on the test panel and I threw Can Coat EVO on a truck last night. Hopefully I can throw some videos together within the next month when things cure over.


Thanks for the above! Also it's good to hear from you, I've watched a lot of your videos and definitely looking forward to the above on the Evo lineup. Ive recently bought MOHS Evo so would be nice to see how it compares to the others before I put it on sometime this year.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

RT1994 said:


> Thanks for the above! Also it's good to hear from you, I've watched a lot of your videos and definitely looking forward to the above on the Evo lineup. Ive recently bought MOHS Evo so would be nice to see how it compares to the others before I put it on sometime this year.


According to The Guz and esoteric MOHS is a rather quick flashing coating but its very slick to wipeoff. So you have to work in smaller areas.


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

noorth said:


> According to The Guz and esoteric MOHS is a rather quick flashing coating but its very slick to wipeoff. So you have to work in smaller areas.


Cheers, yes that's exactly what I was looking for as I did a lot of research on the new line up.

I'll actually be coating outside (albeit in a shaded, secluded area in front of the garage) so wanted something with quick-ish flash time so that I can just get it off with no fuss waiting as I know it has the bubbling effect when it's ready to take off so thought was perfect. Was also looking for slickness too so this was the one I thought would be best for me :thumb:


----------

